# Cookie + Protein



## snake (Aug 19, 2019)

I know most of us are ahead of the curve on macro nutrition and tend to check before buying anything. The other day the wife came home with these. She know's I am always looking for a decent protein source. Like most people, she saw the 24 grams of protein and that's good right? Well look closer; serving size is 1/2 a cookie. These cookies are about 4" across and somewhat thick but 1/2 a cookie? Is 1/2 a cookie even possible? That's like digging half a hole!

Total protein is 24 grams but the calories for "1/2 a cookie" is 250 cals with 13 grams of fat; 26 grams of fat per cookie. AT 500 calories per cookie with that much fat, oh fuuk no! My young pups need some extra cals put on them so these won't go to waste. They were cheap buy at some discount store; $5 for a box of 12.

Side note: "Vegan" If you ever wanted to know how you get a fat vegan, this is a good start. Wash it down with a Coke.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 19, 2019)

and 28 grams sugar to boot. a lot of these "protein" snacks are very misleading


----------



## dk8594 (Aug 19, 2019)

First....I bet that thing is delicious!

If you're looking for a lower calories/ more nutritious one, Quest makes a cookie that tastes good and has 250 calories.  

15g PROTEIN 
4g NET CARBS  
<1g SUGAR  
9g FIBER


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 19, 2019)

We refer to all protein bars in our house as bodybuilding shit snacks.


----------



## Viduus (Aug 19, 2019)

I’ve yet to see a single cookie or bar that even comes close to being useful. The sugar alcohols do a number on my stomach..

DK’s looks alright..


----------



## Trump (Aug 19, 2019)

Grenade peanut butter carb killa protein bars


----------



## Viduus (Aug 19, 2019)

Random thought... pre-packaged foods meant for the fitness should have the three main macros clearly called out in little boxes like protein is in Snakes photos.

Protein   Fats      Carbs
14g.      140g.    5g


----------



## CJ (Aug 19, 2019)

And serving size should be... Whole Package.

We eat the whole damn thing anyway.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 19, 2019)

Who da' fook eats half a cookie?!? Fookin' hippies, thats who...


----------



## DNW (Aug 19, 2019)

Put da cookie down!


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 19, 2019)

DNW said:


> Put da cookie down!



Aaaaaghhhhghghghghggg


----------



## ACP (Aug 19, 2019)

Have you guys tried the combat crunch bars?    pretty legit   
20g protein,   210 calories,  24g low active carbs,    only 5 grams of sugar and the peanut butter ones taste great


----------



## Long (Aug 20, 2019)

RX bars are around 12g protien, 23g carbs and 9h fat. They are pretty decent.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 20, 2019)

I used to microwave quest bars and then throw them in a blender with eggwhites and a banana.

I got very fat.


----------



## stonetag (Aug 20, 2019)

ACP said:


> Have you guys tried the combat crunch bars?    pretty legit
> 20g protein,   210 calories,  24g low active carbs,    only 5 grams of sugar and the peanut butter ones taste great


Wtf is a low active carb? lazy?


----------



## dk8594 (Aug 20, 2019)

I eat the prepackaged bodybuilding food, but do it for convenience.  No matter what it is or what brand I never feel great afterwards. Just different degrees of “bad”


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 20, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> I eat the prepackaged bodybuilding food, but do it for convenience.  No matter what it is or what brand I never feel great afterwards. Just different degrees of “bad”



What kind of pre-packaged food here Mate? One of those meal plan arrangements where they ship ye the meals in dry ice? I've always been curious as they seem convenient but a bit spendy.


----------



## dk8594 (Aug 20, 2019)

NbleSavage said:


> What kind of pre-packaged food here Mate? One of those meal plan arrangements where they ship ye the meals in dry ice? I've always been curious as they seem convenient but a bit spendy.



I was speaking more about bars, shakes, protein snacks and the like. I have heard about those services you are talking about.  Looks like “real” food, but someone else is doing the cooking and putting it in Tupperware. Haven’t tried those, but yeah they seem pricey.


----------



## ACP (Aug 20, 2019)

stonetag said:


> Wtf is a low active carb? lazy?


I think its a fancy way of saying slow carb like brown rice,    they are kinda like crunch bars with rice bits in it.


----------



## snake (Sep 3, 2019)

Okay, I tried one of these cookies and couldn't get down with 16 oz of milk. Both dogs wouldn't even eat them and they like their ass. It's now going to the pigs and recycled into bacon.


----------



## maxmuscle1 (Sep 3, 2019)

These ones aren’t bad!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





They need refrigeration.

Max


----------

